# Ist mein I7 6700k mit dem Hydro Series™ H100i  Kompatible?



## MoeeFPS (2. Mai 2019)

*Ist mein I7 6700k mit dem Hydro Series™ H100i  Kompatible?*

Ich würde mir gerne den Hydro Series™ H100i RGB PLATINUM 240-mm-CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler kaufen nun ist meine frage ob mein I7 6700k mit dem Sockel Intel LGA 1151 darauf passt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
MoeeFPS


----------



## Camari (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Ist mein I7 6700k mit dem Hydro Series™ H100i  Kompatible?*

Ja. Das hätte man so wie ich auch innerhalb von 3 Sekunden bei Google herausfinden können.


----------



## claster17 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Ist mein I7 6700k mit dem Hydro Series™ H100i  Kompatible?*

Steht auf der Herstellerseite:
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...™-RGB-Platinum/p/CW-9060039-WW#tab-tech-specs


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Ist mein I7 6700k mit dem Hydro Series™ H100i  Kompatible?*

Hoffentlich passt der Radiator in sein Gehäuse.... Mist, jetzt habe ich die nächste Frage verraten...


----------

